# Big Daily Movers??



## skalton (12 October 2009)

I enjoy watching tradingroom's market movers 

and I have noticed that often the biggest movers everyday do not even have their own thread.

Today, ATN is up over 130%, there has been no public news, yet this has been one of there top 3 vol trading days ever.

Where did this trigger come from?

Insider trading perhaps?

Anyones thoughts?


----------

